# Hobby Planer



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I am in need of a planer. I've heard lots of good things about Dewalt's planers, so I went down to that big box store and noticed a $500 price tag on it, then left. That is a bit more than I was expecting. Woodworking is a hobby for me. I doubt I'll plane 250 bf a year, and probably nothing over 12" wide. Is there another planer that would be well suited to what I need, and not as expensive? Or should I quit being a cheap bastard and pry my wallet open for this purchase? It's not that I'm broke, but all these tools are starting to put a dent in my bank account. I'd hate to have a bunch of 1st class tools, but no money for materials to work with.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I got this for job site work*

Ryobi AP1300 was $200.00 at Home Depot a few years back.
The reviews are excellent: http://www.epinions.com/review/Ryobi_13_surface_Planer_AP1300/content_175985561220?sb=1

The newer model is a AP1301: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...053&langId=-1&keyword=100375976&storeId=10051http://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-...planers/ryobi-15-amp-13-in-planer-190940.html


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you only interested in NEW?

There are great deals out there on used, I just picked up an $1100 barely used JPM 13 Jet planer/molder for $400. I almost bought a $1000 15" Grizzly planer for selling for $200, watched it for weeks, and then decided to pull trigger and discovered the guy didn't pull the ad it was already gone.

Yes you might have to clean and tweak/tuneup the machine, but that helps you too, because you learn more about the ins & outs of your piece of equipment. But that is part of the fun.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Been watching the local paper and CL for a while, but nothing has turned up.


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

Take a look at the Ridgid, normally can be found for 350 with a stand. I used one for years before I upgraded.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Itchy,
The DeWalt doesn't come with in feed and out feed tables. Gotta buy them separately. That'll add some to the cost.
Check out Delta and Ridgid. I wouldn't buy anything of less quality.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Watch for Craftsman sales. Some time back I got their low line (which sounds like what you want) for under $200. I do not do a lot of planning and it works fine for me.

George


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> Itchy,
> The DeWalt doesn't come with in feed and out feed tables. Gotta buy them separately. That'll add some to the cost.
> Check out Delta and Ridgid. I wouldn't buy anything of less quality.


No feed tables? :blink: Well, I didn't know that. Definitely would have been a nasty surprise.


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

I went to the factory refurbished store and picked up a brand new13" Ryobi planer for $175. It had "cosmetic" issues so thats why it was at the refurbished store. I don't use it that much but for what it is I like it. I can see the snipe but found plans for a good outfeed table to minimize the snipe. Also, you just flip the blads around when they get dull. It was a tool review in Wood mag. about a year ago and it came out reasonable. I'm sure I'd rather have a better planner, but for the price I paid, I figured as a hobby it will work just fine, and it has.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you. An old rigid popped up the other day for $150 and within a day it was gone, but not many options coming up usually on craigslist. Then I read on another forum that HD was clearing out their Ryobi planers and were selling them out in the stores for about $53. Don't know how i missed that one. I keep waiting but eventually my need is going to outweigh my waiting ability so i'm looking to go to lowes and get the porter cable, or Amazon has a Steel City on their for $299. Not sure how good those are though.


----------



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

I just purchased the Dewalt 735x planer that comes with the in feed and out feed tables and an extra set of knife blades. I purchased it from http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet.com/dewalt/products/DW735X.asp

I just checked the price and it is $576.99 with free shipping. It weighs 100 pounds. The free shipping. I had to wait a couple weeks because it was back ordered. This is the lowest price I have found for this planer. Just the planer alone at Lowes is $569 without the tables and extra knife set. Plus you would have to pay tax on it. JMO


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

One way to eliminate snipe and make up for the lack of in feed out feed tables is to purchase a cheap, laminate covered shelf from HD or Lowes, cut it to an acceptable length and place it through the planer. Attach a stop on the in feed bottom side so it won't follow the wood through the planer. The shelf I bought was 8' long and I cut it in half. If you need the whole length, you might want to use a roller stand, or similar, under each end.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

The $400 DeWalt that the OP looked at would have been the 734. It _does_ come with fold-down infeed and outfeed tables. It's the more expensive 735 that does not, though they do come with the 'X' package.

I picked up a used DeWalt 733 a couple years ago for $200 (Like the 734 but a 2-blade cutterhead). It runs like a champ and all I've done to it so far is replaced the blades once. The Ridgid has a good rep, too.

Bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> The $400 DeWalt that the OP looked at would have been the 734. It _does_ come with fold-down infeed and outfeed tables. It's the more expensive 735 that does not, though they do come with the 'X' package.
> 
> I picked up a used DeWalt 733 a couple years ago for $200 (Like the 734 but a 2-blade cutterhead). It runs like a champ and all I've done to it so far is replaced the blades once. The Ridgid has a good rep, too.
> 
> Bill





Itchytoe said:


> I am in need of a planer. I've heard lots of good things about Dewalt's planers, so I went down to that big box store and noticed a *$500* price tag on it, then left. That is a bit more than I was expecting. Woodworking is a hobby for me. I doubt I'll plane 250 bf a year, and probably nothing over 12" wide. Is there another planer that would be well suited to what I need, and not as expensive? Or should I quit being a cheap bastard and pry my wallet open for this purchase? It's not that I'm broke, but all these tools are starting to put a dent in my bank account. I'd hate to have a bunch of 1st class tools, but no money for materials to work with.



I think it was indeed the 735 he saw. Lowe's sells it for $569 right now, but you can get it for that price online from Amazon with free shipping for the same.

I purchased a Ryobi AP1300 for $100 off CL. I'll eventually be buying the 735, unless they replace it within the next year or so. Check used, take some wood to test it out.


----------



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

I also forgot if you get the 735x Dewalt has a $50 mail in rebate. Just some info for you


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I was able to buy a 24" DD planer that weighs 3500 pounds, for less then you can get one of those lunch box jobbers...:shifty:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I was able to buy a 24" DD planer that weighs 3500 pounds, for less then you can get one of those lunch box jobbers...:shifty:


3 phase?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the Ryobi AP1301, it's fine for my use. It does snipe, but then again so does my neighbors DW735... Mine just does it worse... Both need to have waste factored in, 3" on at least one end... 

The price jumped a bit to $229.00, but is worth it... My biggest complaint is the 2.5" dust port. 

The Steel City 40100 goes for $289.99 at Home Depot. Pretty good price, and it has a cutter head lock... Looks to me like a 2.5 or 4" dust port selectable.... If my Ryobi came up missing, or died, I would probably jump on the Steel City for that price. All the features you could want, at a good price from a reputable vendor...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> 3 phase?


of course, they pretty much all are.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a Dewalt 734 and get very little to no snipe with it. A lot depends upon set up and technique.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cocheseuga said: << _I think it was indeed the 735 he saw. Lowe's sells it for $569 right now, but you can get it for that price online from Amazon with free shipping for the same._>>

Now that I reread the original post, I think you're probably right. For some reason I thought he said he was looking at a $400 DeWalt.

Bill


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Earlier today, I checked CL again, and found a guy who now has 8 and a half fingers so he's getting rid of his shop. Can't say I blame him. I called him soon as I found his add and just got home with a DW 734 for $200. Looks to have been stored for a while, but it runs fine (louder than I anticipated, but I have earplugs), and looks like its worst flaw is that it's got 6 months of dust on it. Unfortunate that the guy lost some fingers, but I lucked out finding him. Hopefully it's as good as the reviews I've read.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I used the DW733 for thousands and thousands of board feet on the original knives and that only has 2 knives. I'll wager the DW734 is even better with the 3 blade head.


On a side note. When I'm looking for something on craigslist, I search through www.searchtempest.com/. You put in your zip, the max distance you are willing to travel, and of course the item, and it brings up the craigslist "regions" within your radius.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> of course, they pretty much all are.


That's what I figured. 3 phase power to my shop would cost me more than all the lunch box planers I'll use in the rest of my lifetime. I'm 71.:laughing:
Yours was a great buy, though.:thumbsup:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Itchytoe,

Great score! I'm sure the 734 will work out well for you.

What you said about the noise is very true. I always have 'earmuff' style ear protectors hanging by my 733. It's just plain annoying without them on, aside from any hearing loss it might cause. 

I also found that it's quieter with sharp blades.

Bill


----------

